# Ipod et bluetooth voiture?



## carbonyle (16 Mars 2010)

Hello! 

J'me pose une petite question avant d'acheter car je n'ai jamais testé...j'ai dit au revoir à ma défunte polo (paix à tes cardents) et j'attends sous peu les clés de ma nouvelle voiture qui dispose du bluetooth (une 207). Alors ok je n'ai aucune idée de comment ça fonctionne hormis que ça doit principalement servir pour le téléphone.

Mais moi ce que je voudrais...c'est que ça me serve à écouter mon ipod! Genre avec ça!

http://www.amazon.fr/Sony-TMRBT81P-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1268723130&sr=8-1








A votre avis c'est fait pour? Au pire j'ai encore mon iTrip avec réglage d'une fréquence FM...


----------

